

Show HN: Chatroulette Spy - RoyceFullerton

I have just launched a project that has been sitting on my hard drive 80% finished for the better part of a year. http://www.chatroulettespy.com<p>It detects your 'anonymous' chat partner's IP address and performs a geolocation lookup on it to show the user the partner's approximate location on a map.<p>I know the Chatroulette fad has peaked a long time ago (when I started this project), but there are still many people using it and its many clones. It was important for me to follow through on this one and not let it die on my hard drive like many projects before.<p>I would appreciate any feedback you have so I can improve it as I suspect it may be buggy.  Also, any marketing advice to get the ball rolling would be helpful as well.
======
RoyceFullerton
Clickable: <http://www.chatroulettespy.com>

------
aarlo
Cool. You said something about adobe cirrus on the FAQ. Can you explain more
how it works?

~~~
RoyceFullerton
Adobe Cirrus (formerly Status) is the technology that Chatroulette and most
clones are built on. Chatroulette was not much more than a slightly modified
example program provided by Adobe for Status.

Cirrus sets up the connection between the two clients and then the clients
talk directly to each other. Since there is a direct connection to your
'anonymous' client you can get the IP and then geolocate. Bing. Bang. Boom.

------
webzone
Hi, I'm the creator of calltunnel.com . Will it work with my website too?
Thanks.

